# Expanding Table



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

*Expanding Table*

I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


Wow!....Now thats an interesting table, I would love to have plans for that. Thank you for the post.


----------



## FrankA (Jan 20, 2008)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


And for only $48.000 to $70,000 one of these could be yours.
Great design but I dont think Mr Fletcher will be giving up the plans any time soon.
Here is his site if interested.
http://www.dbfletcher.com/capstan/


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


Thanks for the link to Mr Fletcher's site…. His stuff is awsome.


----------



## RusticElements (Mar 14, 2008)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


Wow! I'd love to get a hold of those plans!


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


Well, Toyguy could buy one and take it apart. Then he could share the plans. LOL


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


LumberJocks don't buy $48,000.00 tables. We build our own! And for a ton of money less.

They are impressive to say the least. I'm very curious just to see the plans.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


The joinery on this table is exquisite. This is a table for someone who has more money than they know what to do with.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


That is one awsome table.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


Very cool, but it does have an evil torture chamber look to it…."As they slowly lowered the victim into the tooth wheel of death…" bwa ha ha ha haaa! (evil laugh)


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


Here's an 1888 patent on a "Jupe table" leaf extension system, and here's a log with lots of pictures on building a Jupe table (although Rick Christopherson's table doesn't have the snazzy mechanism to raise the leaves from underneath).


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


Very cool links Dan, Thanks.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


Apparently you just need a little mettle nob to install underneath the table. After that you just twist…

Seriously, though. That's cool.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


Yeah, showed that to a non woodworker buddy of mine here at work and his comment is:

"In the feats of human ingenuity… there is going to the moon, and that table…"


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


That is one amazing table.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


I sure if I tried making one of those, I would be doing woodworking from the "Nut House". Great design.


----------



## Hawkins (Dec 3, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


Stunning…I don't think I would find time to do anything but open and close it, over…and over…and over…


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


That is an amazing table - the engineering on that is incredible. For all of you guys interested in the plans - I am working on making a set in SketchUp, but it may take awhile, I have to figure out how to use SketchUp before I can start on the plans )


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


wow that is amazing. it must have taken many hours to get that design down. WOW!


----------



## lclashley (Feb 19, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


Incredible design! Although Mr. Fletcher might make more money selling plans than the tables themselves. Not really.


----------



## Catspaw (Dec 15, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


Anybody can have one. The mechanism that does all the trickery can be purchased. I don't remember from who or how much.

I will say that if you want to impress a client…..that's the way to do it.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


Thank you, thank you. Yea, I have to admit, I invented and built this a while back. It no big deal, really.

*NOT!!!*

*WHOA, WAIT, WHAT?



HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE!!

Click to expand...

*Thanks for the interesting post. That is so cool.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


Unreal! I can only imagine how long that took to engineer. And it still looks great in either configuration.


----------



## FuzzyDove (Feb 28, 2009)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


Here is our poor man's version of a round expanding table: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/14595


----------



## nejc1983 (Jan 3, 2010)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


Catspaw: can you please tell us where can we find something like that you mentioned? I would love to build myself such table, but i have some problems.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


Catspaw…........ This was posted 670 days ago…........ I don't really remember where I found it…........


----------



## nejc1983 (Jan 3, 2010)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


toyguy: i know it was posted 670 days ago, but i kinda hoped someone will remember that, or at least how it came across that. I am trying to found things which would help me build something like that, but in all the forums i have read, all the pages i found, a couldn get any useful informations.


----------



## Potski (Jul 13, 2010)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


This might be useful to you guys.

http://www.waterfront-woods.com/Projects/RoundTable/TableBlog.html


----------



## Amilo (Jul 27, 2011)

toyguy said:


> *Expanding Table*
> 
> I came upon these little videos and was truly amazed. The engineering and craftsmanship that went into this project is just unbelievable. I thought I would share it with the lumberjocks community where I know it could be appreciated. ENJOY !


Nothing is impossible!!


----------

